# Just a brief intro



## kiedocs (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello everyone my name is Kie, I have been studing the Martial Arts since 1975.  I just found this site and I think it is great. 

Kie


----------



## Gemini (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kie!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting kie
terry


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2006)

:wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 26, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## stickarts (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    Happy posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome!  Looking forward to your posts.

JeffJ


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial. 

What style(s) have you trained in?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Kie.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

What style of martial arts?


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Your profile has your current rank, but not your MA style.  Can you please tell us a little bit more about your MA background?

Hope you enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, happy posting


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Kie! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------

